# Complicated Issue



## technicalDUD (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok so this could be a little tricky to explain but that is a forum for ya.... Ehh Hemm.. (clears throat)

Oh by the way, Im new. So hello everybody! :wave:

I have an xbox 360 that I play online gaming with. I cannot place the 360 in the same room as my router. To fix this problem I have bridged the wireless connection to the Lan connection on my Laptop. In this way, I can get online and play successfully (laggy) with about 80% of all hosts. 

While I can actually connect and play, my xbox is throwing a strict (or moderate) NAT error. I cannot host games, I cannot connect to alot of hosts, etc... I looked up on xbox.com/networkhelp and they told me to open a few ports. 

I went above and beyond and opened up the Ports required, gave my xbox a static IP address, put that IP address on the DMZ list, and enabled UnPN.

After all of this, I am still getting NAT errors.... so heres my questions.

Is the bridge forcing my xbox to use my computers credentials to get on the Internet?? Would I have to put my Laptop at risk on the DMZ list in order to fix this? Disable my firewall on Laptop? I would really like to not do that... 

So anyone have a new idea or answer to my problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd configure the router to open the ports for the XBOX. Of course, the exact make/model of the router and modem would be really useful here.


----------



## technicalDUD (Aug 4, 2010)

If you read back into my entry, I did already open up the ports... 88, 80, 3074and 53... The Make is Belkin. Model is F5D7230-4. Firmware is 4.03.03. I have checked for firmware updates and they dont have any new ones for it. 

Also to note... UDP port 88 would not open by itself so I think I did correctly when I told it open ports 87 through 89... 

So are you assuming that this is not a bridging issue? One more thing is, the DHCP client list does not show my xbox or its IP address on the registry...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have assigned a static address to a device, it won't show up in the DHCP client list for obvious reasons, it didn't get it's address using the DHCP server. :smile:


----------



## technicalDUD (Aug 4, 2010)

ok well thats fine, i didnt know that. I dont really know much, I just like to try and figure things out. Better start researching before I play with fire. Well heres another question for johnwill since were the only ones doing anything with this thread... I also have Vonage phone service which hooks directly into the modem and then the router is fed through the Vonage... uh switch i guess it would be called. Would that have it own firewall? or anything that could lead to my errors?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I have used Vonage, and now I have two other VoIP adapters here. I connect them to my router not to the modem. The Vonage adapter has a NAT layer and will screw things up if you need any incoming ports opened.

This works fine for me, and has for years.


----------



## technicalDUD (Aug 4, 2010)

so thats my problem. I have been reconfiguring everything so that the vonage router is fed internet through my belkin router. Xbox live and all my other things work great, only thing is... the phones dont. 

Is there a certain setup you have that will help this out? Do i need to open ports on the router to reconnect the vonage router?

Theres not much info on the vonage routers out there so any help would be great..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need no open ports for VoIP. I used the Vonage Motorola 1005V adapter, and I just plugged it into the router. I now have a Nettalk VoIP adapter and the Linksys supplied by ViaTalk, both are simply plugged into the router's LAN ports.


----------



## technicalDUD (Aug 4, 2010)

well that solved it. everything is running great now that my belkin router has full access to the internet. The vonage router is behind in the network map and everything works great. appreciate the help! thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could assist.


----------

